

Show HN: Use Steve to turn your HTML mockups into apps in minutes - sorich87
http://www.steveapp.com/

======
sorich87
Hi HN people!

I have been trying for a year to launch a product that would make it easier
for people to build web and mobile applications without coding. This is my
second attempt. Upload your HTML design files and Steve will transform them
instantly into full featured applications. Please take a look at the demo and
let me know what you think.

I built it in two weeks with AngularJS and a Node backend.

------
skel_
Well, for starters, that music is absolutely ridiculous. I can't really see
the point of having music at all in the screencast.

~~~
sorich87
Thanks! I will change it.

